# Problema di routing [risolto]

## redmatrix

Ho aggiornato il kernel dal 2.611 al 2.614 e improvvisamente non mi funziona net.eth1.

Al boot un messaggio mi avvisa che il file /etc/conf.d/net ha una configurazione deprecata, risistemo il tutto e eth0 (connesso all'hag fastweb) funziona tranquillamente, mentre eth1 che uso per permettere all'xbox di collegarsi ad internet non funziona più.

Se provo a dare un /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start ottengo questo:

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *     adsl does not support the required function provides

 *     apipa does not support the required function check_installed

 *     arping does not support the required function provides

 *     bonding does not support the required function provides

 *     bridge does not support the required function provides

 *     dhclient does not support the required function provides

 *     dhcpcd does not support the required function provides

 *     essidnet does not support the required function check_installed

 *     ifconfig does not support the required function provides

 *     ifplugd does not support the required function provides

 *     ipppd does not support the required function provides

 *     iproute2 does not support the required function provides

 *     iptunnel does not support the required function check_installed

 *     iwconfig does not support the required function provides

 *     macchanger does not support the required function check_installed

 *     macnet does not support the required function check_installed

 *     netplugd does not support the required function provides

 *     pppd does not support the required function provides

 *     pump does not support the required function provides

 *     rename does not support the required function check_installed

 *     system does not support the required function check_installed

 *     tuntap does not support the required function provides

 *     udhcpc does not support the required function provides

 *     vlan does not support the required function provides

 *     wpa_supplicant does not support the required function provides

 *       no interface module has been loaded

```

Premetto di aver seguito questa guida per configurare il pc come router http://mirror.eacoss.org/documentation/gentoo/home-router-howto.html la mia domanda è: Devo riconfigurare tutto a causa dell upgrade del kernel oppure è colpa della cattiva configurazione di /etc/conf.d/net ???

/etc/conf.d/net

```

hotplug_eth0="yes"

hotplug_eth1="yes"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_eth1=( "192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

```

Grazie.Last edited by redmatrix on Mon Dec 26, 2005 9:36 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

avrai commesso qualche errore nel sistemare il file

riparti da zero, o meglio... da una copia di /etc/conf.d/net.example. lì trovi tutto quello di cui hai bisogno, con tanto di spiegazioni

----------

## Ferdinando

E' successa una cosa simile ad un mio amico (sostanzialmente è /etc/init.d/net.lo che looppa tra i moduli); mi ha detto di aver risolto riemergendo baselayout e facendo sostituire ad etc-update proprio /etc/init.d/net.lo, quindi buttando ad indovinare direi che è il risultato di un errato etc-update.

Ciao

----------

## Ferdinando

Guarda questo

Ciao

----------

## redmatrix

Seguendo il link che mi hai postato ho risolto il problema base, ovvero, eth1 ora funziona in automatico al boot.

Sorge adesso un problema, eth1 non viene "routato" su eth0 e questo credo dipenda dalla nuova conf, solo che non ci capisco granché dal net.example, qualcuno sa darmi qualche dritta?

Grazie.

----------

## redmatrix

Ho trovato il problema, nel file /etc/sysctl.conf era commentata la riga net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1

Grazie per l'aiuto.

----------

## kikko77

salve a tutti, dopo l' ultimo emerge -uD world al riavvio sucessivo mi è sucesso un problemone, lo script net.eth0 fallisce alla grande e non parte più la rete,

questo è l' output di tale script: *Quote:*   

> ./net.eth0 start
> 
>  * Starting eth0
> 
>  *     adsl does not support the required function provides
> ...

 

e con dmesg non visualizza nessun errore

la cosa è stranissima in quanto se do i comandi a manazza:

 *Quote:*   

> ifconfig eth0 101.310.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0
> 
> route add default gw 101.310.1.1
> 
> 

 

il tutto funziona regolarmenete.

io ho l' impressione che questo ultimo emerge world abbia compromesso o updatato qualche pachetto in modo inadeguato, o i miei script/conf non siano + adeguati a questi nuovi pachetti installati.

qualcuno ha qualche dritta da darmi?

----------

## Luca89

Inizia con il postarci il tuo /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## kikko77

ecco qui il /etc/conf.d/net: *Quote:*   

> cat net
> 
> # /etc/conf.d/net:
> 
> # $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $
> ...

 

----------

## fejfbo

Hai per caso attivato ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"?

A me era successo che dopo un aggiornamento, era cambiato il formato di qualche file, compreso /etc/conf.d/net ma trovi un esempio in net.example

----------

## Ferdinando

questo è solo di tre giorni fa.

Ciao

----------

## fejfbo

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> questo è solo di tre giorni fa.
> 
> Ciao

 

Mi era sfuggito questo post   :Wink: 

----------

## kikko77

mi scuso, non avevo trovato il post nel forum, mi spaice di aver aggiunto un doppione, la prossima volta cercherò meglio, grazie dell' aiuto problema risolto

----------

## fejfbo

Aspettiamo qualche mod per il merge dei post   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

solo  un piccolo commento:

il tool etc-update esiste non per rompere le balle a noi poveri utenti dopo ogni emerge, il suo compito è di primaria importanza all'interno della gestione dei file da parte di emerge. quindi direi di prestare la massima attenzione all'output del programma e ragionare su quello che si sta facendo. 

la bellezza del tool in questione è la facilità con cui ognuno di noi può migrare le proprie impostazioni da una versione ad un altra dello stesso programma, il rovescio della medaglia è che se uno tratta il tool come un " ma sì che palle ancora sto coso... -5 e finiamola lì..." si può compromettere il corretto funzionamento delle personalizzazioni dei vari programmi.

----------

## Ferdinando

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> la bellezza del tool in questione è la facilità con cui ognuno di noi può migrare le proprie impostazioni da una versione ad un altra dello stesso programma, il rovescio della medaglia è che se uno tratta il tool come un " ma sì che palle ancora sto coso... -5 e finiamola lì..." si può compromettere il corretto funzionamento delle personalizzazioni dei vari programmi.

 

Quoto   :Very Happy: 

Però devi ammettere che per chi non ha molta esperienza è un tool più pericoloso che utile, ma il vantaggio è che l'esperienza si fa presto proprio a causa sua (chi non si è rovinato almeno una volta all'inizio grazie a lui... sigh   :Razz:  )

Ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, sto solo dicendo che non è un tool da prendere alla leggera.

proprio per la sua grande importanza all'interno della gestione del sistema.

----------

## Cazzantonio

mergiato   :Wink: 

Solo la prossima volta invece di aspettare potete anche mandare un pm...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mica pensate che ce li leggiamo davvero tutti tutti i post?   :Smile: 

Siamo esseri umani anche noi   :Wink: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Mica pensate che ce li leggiamo davvero tutti tutti i post?  
> 
> Siamo esseri umani anche noi  

 

In effetti pensavo di sì   :Laughing: 

----------

## enr9

ho aggiornato il kernel alla versione 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 su una macchina EMT_x86_64. Al riavvio in Kde (3.4.1) non funzionava più l'automount delle partizioni NTFS (cmq abilitato nel kernel). Ho provato ad aggiornare dbus hal e ivman

ma al reboot al momento di caricare net.eth0 appare il seguento errore

Starting eth0

adsl does not support the required function provides

apipa does not support the required function provides check_installed

arping does not support the required function provides

bondig does not support the required function provides

bridge does not support the required function provides

dhclient does not support the required function provides

dhcpd does not support the required function provides

essidnet does not support the required function provides check_installed

ifconfig does not support the required function provides

ifplugd does not support the required function provides

ipppd does not support the required function provides

iproute2 does not support the required function provides

......

dbus e hald partono ma non ivman.

se disabilito con rc-update net.lo net.eth0 dbus hald e ivman e abilito la rete manualmente con ifconfig la rete funziona.

Cosa può essere successo?

Grazie in anticipo

----------

## fejfbo

Forse è "colpa" dell'aggiornamento del baselayout, ma l'argomento è già stato trattato molte volte di recente, fai una ricerca

----------

## enr9

quando ho aggiornato il kernel al riavvio non ha dato nessun problema, solo dopo l'installazione di ivman dbus e hal e apparso il messaggio sopra riportato.

----------

## Ferdinando

 *enr9 wrote:*   

> solo dopo l'installazione di ivman dbus e hal e apparso il messaggio sopra riportato.

 

No credo che abbia ragione fejfbo, cerca "does not support the required function provides" nel forum; in breve si dovrebbe risolvere riemergendo baselayout e accertandosi di far sostituire /etc/init.d/* a etc-update.

Ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

mergiato il topic aperto da enr9

----------

